# Summer Sausage - Jalapeno / cheese recipes?



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I've made home made sausage all my life. Smoked sausage, pan sausage, dried sausage so I know sausage but I have never made summer sausage. I want to make some. I have all the grinders and stuffers but I need the know how. I understand you need a heat resistant cheese? Fresh jalapenos? How do you process it? It dosen't look smoked really and I don't want a smoked taste just regular old summer sausage. Someone told me you bake it in low heat oven? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

I made a batch of 25lbs first time last fall. Deer+pork fat (80/20). Seasoning and casings from Waltonâ€™s; used the high temp cheddar. Seasoned and let sit in fridge for 1 day before stuffing. Key was getting it to 165 when cooking - and then throw it in ice cold water to stop the cooking. Took about 10 hours to cook it all in the oven at 180. An electric or propane smoker probably would work well to. Lots of how toos on google and YouTube.

Anyways mine came out great. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

here's a LOT of info...
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-types/fermented-sausage


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

I use Zach's summer sausage spice and recipe.

https://www.zachspice.com/how-tos

You can get the spice, hi-temp cheese, dried jalepeno flakes and casing at Allied Kenco.

http://www.alliedkenco.com/227.aspx

Use the mahogany fibrous casings and spend the money on the hog ring pliers and rings. It makes for a better looking product.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

1 yr later...


DID YA GIVE A GO AT MAKING YOUR SUMMER SAUSAGE YET?


I USE 2 GRIND METHOD, COARSE 1ST, MIX SPICE AND CURE & FRESH JALAPENO'S. LET IT SET IN THE FRIDGE FOR 3 DAYS MIN. THEN 2ND GRIND W/SMALLER PLATE & ADD CHEESE,THEN STUFF MAHOG CASINGS 2.5 X 20". SMOKE AT 225 FOR 8-10 HRS OR TILL 155-165 INTERNAL TEMP. I LIKE TO USE PECAN WOOD. HOSE DN AFTERWARDS TO COOL TO 100, THEN PLACE IN FRIDGE TO CUT AND VAC PAK THE NEXT DAY.


I'm Partial to Zach's Spice Co summer spice, but used AC Legg's this year and like it too. You can use high temp pepper jack cheese or cheddar and fresh jalapeno's if you like. I use 1 jalapeno for every 5 #s or meat.


It is well worth the effort! You can't afford to have it made, LOL, cost an arm & a leg!


----------



## mcknzAlex (Jun 11, 2019)

Are you planning to create your own recipe @txdougman?


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I use Zach's summer sausage seasoning, high-temp pepperjack cheese, whole pepper corns, and canned green chillies when making my summer sausage.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

mcknzAlex said:


> Are you planning to create your own recipe @txdougman?


If your asking about making my own spice mix, no. I 've used Zach's spice for years and it is hard to change away from a good thang, but just because I ordered from my cheese and some jerky spice mixes, I added the AC's summer spice to finish out the order.


----------



## djs303 (Jun 4, 2018)

Here is a pretty simple recipe that my family likes.

5 lbs ground meat (I use 3 lb venison and 2 lbs pork)
5 Tbsp morton salt tender quick (found in dark blue bag in spice aisle) 
2 Tbsp coarse ground pepper 
1 tsp Red pepper flakes
2 Tbsp minced garlic 
1 Tbsp whole mustard seeds 
Optional: 2 jalapeÃ±os seeded and minced 

Place the stuffed summer sausage in the smoker and gradually increase the temperature gradually throughout the smoking process. The low temperature in the smoker gently cooks the sausage, preventing the fat from rendering out.

Suggest smoking at 140F for 2 hours, then at 160F for another 2 hours, then at 175F until the internal temperature of the sausage reaches 155F. If your smoker temperature can't reach that low, smoke as close to 175F as you can until the sausage temperature hits 155F.

After smoking, rinse sausage in ice cold water to chill them and stop the cooking process. Bloom at room temp for a few hours or more before hitting the fridge. Vacuum seal and freeze.


----------

